# Smith and wesson sw99 9mm



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

Does any one know any good things or bad things about the smith and wesson sw99 9mm
i just bought one and am looking for accesories and info would be great. thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Good guns. I have the Walther P99 in .40, basically the same gun as S&W builds the slide for the Watlhers and S&W is the importer.

Best accessory for it is good holsters and gun belt plus plenty of ammo for practice!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Good guns, generally replaced by the S&W M&P.


----------

